# Fraud happy customers



## Anchor Roofing LLC (May 6, 2014)

So what do you do when customers are asking you outright to commit insurance fraud? I bid a job yesterday for a super motel 8 and the owners had already got the insurance claim processed. The insurance co was still holding like 3k and the customer wanted me to do the job for pennies. After I agreed to do it for the price they requested then they asked me if I would also give them a invoice for the total amount, as if it was a normal thing. Clearly I am not going to do this, but I know the next guy will or no one will and someone will get the pleasure of doing this roof at a regular rate. I should set them down and say look I want to help you from going to jail so I will do the roof at normal rates and forget all about what you asked me to do. But that looks like black mail to me. Any thoughts?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Crap like this is why I generally avoid insurance work. Hope you don't lose too much money.


----------



## Affordable Roofing FL (May 16, 2014)

Just do the job as contracted. If they don't like the honest invoice at the end that is not your problem.


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

i get them from time to time. they have $8000.00 worth of damage and with deductions and all they only get say $6000.00 but still want all the work done for the $6000.00. then they try to get someone to up the bid to cover there deduction. i simply tell them to find someone else, or GOOD BYE & GOOD LUCK


----------



## Joetheroofer (Sep 6, 2014)

Probably a good idea not to take the deal if you're doing it for cheap. Get control of the customer and let me them know that you're in charge.

If you feel like they tried to pull one over on you send in final invoice for contract price and make them come out of pocket for trying to weasel you.

Remember, your customers don't care a bout the price, they care about the out of pocket expense. 

Don't use the big # to sell your client, total job cost, and sell using the smaller, out of pocket #. 

It is easier to build value(and win jobs) on the out of pocket amount versus your entire job cost. IE 2000 vs 18,000 total job cost. Guessing 2k deductible on a 75 sq roof for 230 a sq or whatever insurance decided was "fair".


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

roofermann said:


> Crap like this is why I generally avoid insurance work. Hope you don't lose too much money.


Agreed.

Why would you introduce a low profit job onto your balance sheet in the first place? 


Mr Customer, I think you should find another roofer. I am no thief and am very insulted that you would try to drag me into this criminal activity. Good Luck with your roofing project.


ETA: For what it is worth, I can only recall once EVER in my entire career where the insurance company was offering more than I was charging. I would reconsider insurance work as a profitable option if the insurance company even paid a fair wage, let alone a surplus. LOL the adjuster must have made a mistake. Generally speaking on a residential roof replacement project the average house, the home owner would have to come out of pocket $2,000 above and beyond what the insurance was willing to pay.

I stay very far away from insurance work.


----------



## Severe Weather Roofing (Nov 5, 2015)

Don't do the job at a discount!


----------



## EugeneS (Dec 13, 2015)

Good advice hotrodo351. 
You have to think about what you are willing to risk for your entire business. That perons at the motel is likely not only trying to scam the inscurance but also trying to scam their corporate managers. Do you want your name associated with a scam like that? NO job is worth losing your license and business over. Keep your credibility. Take the job and do the work right and bill the work right but DO NOT play into their scam. I wouldn't bother reporting or telling them you'll report them. Karma will come with time and shut them down.


----------

